
Copyright Fatality? Derivative work or lawful reference? - DanBC
http://youthoughtwewouldntnotice.com/blog3/copyright-fatality-derivative-work-or-lawful-reference/
======
DanBC
I love the really clear way that infringement is shown here. Even I can see
that one work is a copy of the other.

